
Show HN: Use Postgres as a zero-config NoSQL database - fiatjaf
https://github.com/fiatjaf/pgjson
======
jtmarmon
is there a reason for this existing other than the coolness? it can't be more
convenient than setting up just about any actual nosql database

honestly what the world needs is a better ORM for node...sequelize is absolute
shit

~~~
fiatjaf
Which NoSQL databases do you have in mind?

No, this is really faster and easier than setting up MongoDB. Also, the
performance is probably better. And your "schema" is much more flexible, since
you can do wonders with JSONB in a Postgres database.

